# Cutler admits steroid use as 4x Mr olympia



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

...not all are hypocrites and liars denying their use after all


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

and there was me thinking he was natty all along


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Rated tbh....clearly admits and tells the truth....ppl dont know what else these guys sacrifice to be the best. Its not only the gear...top man


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Mega respect for Jay. Top bloke and one of the hardest working guys in the sport.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

why would he admit it tho wont it just be bad for the bodybuilding world if the champs start admitting aas use, stupid of him to openly admit it imo, it wont do him or the bbing world any good.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Noway i just find that hard to believe Cutler was on the juice

Next thing we will hear is Coleman injects and takes protein:whistling:

Scumbags the lot

Let that be a lesson to all if you take that stuff you could end up like cutler or coleman


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

just watchd the vid he didn't actually admit it, he said:

'people will do what they need to do to gain the edge to win' ...... 'steroids are in the sport'....... 'I have the edge that's why im the champ'

he didn't say 'yes I take steroids'

just sayn


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

TBF, I wouldn't hold it against any of them for denying it...it's U.S.A. and the culture is held in a completely different light over there than here. Also, they know full well that the majority of gym rats are well aware that they use and understand why they deny it so flatly. It's a case of, it's so obvious why bother confirming it. Even a brother of mine (lifelong soccer fan) thinks ''it's cheating no matter what the excuse or reason'' and can't be told otherwise. This attitude would be the prevalent one in the U.S.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

its exactly like this video from the film law abiding citizen, he twists his words to admit it without actually openly admitting it......... smart lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

stone14 said:


> its exactly like this video from the film law abiding citizen, he twists his words to admit it without actually openly admitting it......... smart lol


Lol thats a good find


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

stone14 said:


> why would he admit it tho wont it just be bad for the bodybuilding world if the champs start admitting aas use, stupid of him to openly admit it imo, it wont do him or the bbing world any good.


i was surprised, what did muscletech think when he suddenly admits he uses steroids to help get his physique, i thought muscletech would have u sign a contract preventing you from saying anything they want the world to think muscletech supplements are what makes jay a champion lol, how come no1 ever told me supplement companies are based on lies :'(


----------



## musclebubble (Jul 2, 2011)

He is fooling wit ya. They are all natty.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

are you telling me i aint going to look like him although im eating all this food?

i feel conned.


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

i wonder how many steroid busts ronnie coleman has been on


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

no **** he uses steroids arent you clever mate


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I think it's a mistake and he got confused.

He meant Creatine. Not steroids.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

Never been massively keen on Cutler but he has just went way up in my estimations. Normally pros lose my respect by encouraging the media monkeys by saying they are anti steroids, steroids are bad blah blah.


----------



## smithy33 (Apr 2, 2013)

stone14 said:


> why would he admit it tho wont it just be bad for the bodybuilding world if the champs start admitting aas use, stupid of him to openly admit it imo, it wont do him or the bbing world any good.


why would it be stupid for him to admit it when it is more than obvious that he uses gear hgh insulin and god knows what eles


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Not sure why you respect him so much.

I mean if he denied using steroids it would be like a cat denying he has ears and an ass.

I don't 'respect' him just because he didn't deny using steroids and admitted it was a part of the sport (never actually said word for word he used anyway) but I don't 'disrespect' him because he didn't treat people like morons by saying "I have never touched steroids"

The people who I respect for this sort of reason are people like Arnie and Dorian who are quite open about it and dont talk BS and are straight to the point.


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Hes mentioned a few times that steroids are in the sport, but as a few others have said I dont think he would ever say "i've used steroids"


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

stone14 said:


> its exactly like this video from the film law abiding citizen, he twists his words to admit it without actually openly admitting it......... smart lol


thanks for reminding how good that movie is, gonna watch again now :thumb:


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> no **** he uses steroids arent you clever mate


go to the other posts like the lou ferrigno one and see ppl say " so is there any modern ones that admit it" ....yeah clever replying to a question isn't it


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

ill have some if what hes on please


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

I think he will look natural next to Heath at the Olympia


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> TBF, I wouldn't hold it against any of them for denying it...it's U.S.A. and the culture is held in a completely different light over there than here. Also, they know full well that the majority of gym rats are well aware that they use and understand why they deny it so flatly. It's a case of, it's so obvious why bother confirming it. Even a brother of mine (lifelong soccer fan) thinks ''it's cheating no matter what the excuse or reason'' and can't be told otherwise. This attitude would be the prevalent one in the U.S.


My best mate says I'm cheating by taking gear. In my mind it's a supplement like protein or creatine. I think it can only be considered cheating if you lie to your mates/training partners/gym buddies. If your honest about juicing then it ain't cheating.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

stuey99 said:


> My best mate says I'm cheating by taking gear. In my mind it's a supplement like protein or creatine. I think it can only be considered cheating if you lie to your mates/training partners/gym buddies. If your honest about juicing then it ain't cheating.


Also who are you cheating? Never understood that unless you are competing in natty events.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Steroids must prevent muscle growth, because it seems like onlu us ordinary Joe, non-Mr Universe champions use them, and the vascular, gyno-nipped giants of pro bodybuilding are natural. We may as well all pack up, leave this steroid forum, and go home.

Considering they can lift such massive weights, some of them seem to struggle to walk onstage. Its almost as if they're massively dehydrated from diaretics, and stinging from synthol, if you didn't know better.

Being non-sarcastic for a moment, you can see steroids in their faces. As they grimace from that last rep, the trenbolone builds their facial grimace muscles. Hence the permanently-scared look in their eyes. (That, plus the constant fear of their massive hypochracy being exposed).


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

stuey99 said:


> My best mate says I'm cheating by taking gear. In my mind it's a supplement like protein or creatine. I think it can only be considered cheating if you lie to your mates/training partners/gym buddies. If your honest about juicing then it ain't cheating.


That's some real naive, romantic, do-gooder bullshyt there...the way I see it, if you're bodybuilding and not using AAS, yer cheating yourself as it's a level playing field with that many people using. You're friends are good hearted fellas though but they're innocent with it and obviously don't have a clue about the whole picture at all, so don't put up too much resistance with them. Nod yer head sagely like most here do and leave it at that.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

And there was me thinking it was dat der celltech doh!


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

boxinmetx said:


> ...not all are hypocrites and liars denying their use after all


And I thought he was all natural!


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

actin said:


> And there was me thinking it was dat der celltech doh!


Pre-internet, when I used to buy magazines, it used to make me laugh seeing Jay Cutler's massive arm around a tub of muscletech.

The tub was actually full of dirty needles and blue heart danabol DS.


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

actin said:


> And there was me thinking it was dat der celltech doh!


hydroxcut..most powerful cutting agent known to man, i wondered how they got so ripped


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

like you u mean XD


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

boxinmetx said:


> hydroxcut..most powerful cutting agent known to man, i wondered how they got so ripped


hydroxycut hasn't even had ephedrine in it for 20 years.

And if it did, I'd only extract it and cook it into crystal meth. Now there's a cutting agent. Fifty times more effective, with half the blood pressure.


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

stuey99 said:


> My best mate says I'm cheating by taking gear. In my mind it's a supplement like protein or creatine. I think it can only be considered cheating if you lie to your mates/training partners/gym buddies. If your honest about juicing then it ain't cheating.


lol, how is it cheating if you don't tell you gym partner? Or are you in competition?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Cutler is an arrogant pr**k, and I am glad I told him I would smash his face in if he tried to move me with his minders at bodypower two years ago the bleached blonde tart!


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Zorrin said:


> hydroxycut hasn't even had ephedrine in it for 20 years.
> 
> And if it did, I'd only extract it and cook it into crystal meth. Now there's a cutting agent. Fifty times more effective, with half the blood pressure.


lol Yeah science!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

LutherLee said:


> lol, how is it cheating if you don't tell you gym partner? Or are you in competition?


Well I consider lying to friends to be a form of cheating mate! Tbh I'm surprised anyone would admit to seeing it any other way...guess some people see nothing wrong with dishonesty among friends??


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

stuey99 said:


> Well I consider lying to friends to be a form of cheating mate! Tbh I'm surprised anyone would admit to seeing it any other way...guess some people see nothing wrong with dishonesty among friends??


Tbh pal I tell anyone who asks exactly what I'm on , being dishonest about steroid use with your gym partner is not cheating. Now if you had money on say ,who could put on more muscle mass in year n lied, that would be cheating lol


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

LutherLee said:


> Tbh pal I tell anyone who asks exactly what I'm on , being dishonest about steroid use with your gym partner is not cheating. Now if you had money on say ,who could put on more muscle mass in year n lied, that would be cheating lol


Well, I stand corrected then. Clearly my opinion is just my opinion and totally incorrect. All I can say is this, if you really don't consider telling out and out lies to your mates to be a form of cheating then you have a serious problem.

You may also want to examine getting your own opinion confused with fact and totally dismissing others opinions as wrong if they happen to disagree with you.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Anybody who thinks Bodybuilders can get as big as cutler or most male ifbb pro's without the use of steroids are just plain dumb!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

ryda said:


> Anybody who thinks Bodybuilders can get as big as cutler or most male ifbb pro's without the use of steroids are just plain dumb!


Read this post mate and agreed with what you said immediately. However I'm now having 2nd thoughts. Do we actually know if its impossible to get that big without aas? I mean has anyone dedicated the same amount of time and resources to the sport as Cutler and Coleman, but done it without steroids? I'm not sure they have.

We all know the advantages of modern training techniques and nutritionists etc. this can be seen in any sport. Look at Ben Johnson when he tested positive for stanozolol. He was fast, yes...but nowhere near as fast as Bolt who has benefited from modern training techniques.

Not saying you're wrong bro, just thought it was maybe something worth thinking about.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

Yehhhh bolt used training techniques! And his chemist I mean "trainer" had nothing todo with his success. Lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

stuey99 said:


> Read this post mate and agreed with what you said immediately. However I'm now having 2nd thoughts. Do we actually know if its impossible to get that big without aas? I mean has anyone dedicated the same amount of time and resources to the sport as Cutler and Coleman, but done it without steroids? I'm not sure they have.
> 
> We all know the advantages of modern training techniques and nutritionists etc. this can be seen in any sport. Look at Ben Johnson when he tested positive for stanozolol. He was fast, yes...but nowhere near as fast as Bolt who has benefited from modern training techniques.
> 
> Not saying you're wrong bro, just thought it was maybe something worth thinking about.


I don't think it's physically possible to get that big without aas


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

he uses steroids? lol wtf? does he even train...


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Grimnir said:


> Yehhhh bolt used training techniques! And his chemist I mean "trainer" had nothing todo with his success. Lol


Really??? Why what drugs is Bolt on??? Find it hard to believe he's not been tested mate. So you think excelling in sports can only be attributed to steroid use then???


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

I think it's very easy for people to assume that the only reason people are better than us in the sporting arena is access to better drugs...maybe they are just more dedicated and naturally talented? Suppose some people refuse to believe this lol.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

ryda said:


> I don't think it's physically possible to get that big without aas


No, we're on the same page mate...I don't think it's possible either. But do we actually know for a fact it's not possible? I don't think we do.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Cutler is an arrogant pr**k, and I am glad I told him I would smash his face in if he tried to move me with his minders at bodypower two years ago the bleached blonde tart!


Why did he want to get rid of you??


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Why did he want to get rid of you??


Aids


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

If you think that just because he got tested for some banned substance that he can't have taken other peds. Double lol I don't have proof but neither do you. Its just more plausible than "training techniques".


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Why did he want to get rid of you??


It wasn't me, it was anyone in his way when he was walking. You know the fans of the sport, people who pay his wages etc. He was walking around with four minders in a square around him and a man out in front announcing he was coming and telling people to move.

I calmly made the point that he could walk around me the arrogant little tart or I would happily 'speak with him' about his issues in this matter.

Prob helped I was standing with 6'7 180kgs of Terry Hollands at the time!


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> It wasn't me, it was anyone in his way when he was walking. You know the fans of the sport, people who pay his wages etc. He was walking around with four minders in a square around him and a man out in front announcing he was coming and telling people to move.
> 
> I calmly made the point that he could walk around me the arrogant little tart or I would happily 'speak with him' about his issues in this matter.
> 
> Prob helped I was standing with 6'7 180kgs of Terry Hollands at the time!


I just looked up Terry Hollands on wikipedia. At birth he weighed nearly 13lb...


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Grimnir said:


> If you think that just because he got tested for some banned substance that he can't have taken other peds. Double lol I don't have proof but neither do you. Its just more plausible than "training techniques".


No I don't have proof mate, but then I am not making accusations that need to be proved am I? I suppose the fact that footballers are faster than they were 40 years ago and Olympic rowers are getting better every year is also down to steroids? I think it's a shame people like you can't admit that there are people out there who can progress in a sport and run faster, throw further or jump higher than their predecessors without the help of drugs!!

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying point blank that these people have never taken illegal performance enhancing drugs. However I am not going to accuse them of it with absolutely no proof whatsoever...as you are doing!!


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

For tested associations can't you just use a load of test suspension? Okay maybe not a load but its out of your system by 24 hours?


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> No I don't have proof mate, but then I am not making accusations that need to be proved am I? I suppose the fact that footballers are faster than they were 40 years ago and Olympic rowers are getting better every year is also down to steroids? I think it's a shame people like you can't admit that there are people out there who can progress in a sport and run faster, throw further or jump higher than their predecessors without the help of drugs!!
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying point blank that these people have never taken illegal performance enhancing drugs. However I am not going to accuse them of it with absolutely no proof whatsoever...as you are doing!!


Exactly, although sports science and nutrition has advance, recovery etc is better understood, performance enhancing drugs have a huge part in the records and performance levels of athletes, base ball was almost dead and then suddenly home run records where shattered, players looked beefed up and base ball was saved, american footballers use juice, high school kids use juice to level the playing field and get an edge, in boxing VADA recently signed to test athletes and in the first 3 fights only one fight went ahead and 3 fighters tested positive that would have slipped thru with the usual Olympic (bull****) testing, what takes the **** though is customers are led to believe that if u use a certain supplement you will look like the guys in the adds but only if u use their secret weapon which is never mentioned lol, problem is the general public associate steroids with big muscley guys like bodybuilders and wrestlers but look at lance armstrong, skinny little 9st guys riding bikes around mountains doesn't fit the stereotypical roid user, and that is misleading and sucks, but the other side of the argument is if ur naive enough to believe u wil get to look like arnie form a protein shake then maybe it's tough **** ur wasting ur money


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

smithy33 said:


> why would it be stupid for him to admit it when it is more than obvious that he uses gear hgh insulin and god knows what eles


because aas is looked down upon and as cheating, imo its stupid to admit you cheat even tho its ovious to some. jmo


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

stone14 said:


> because aas is looked down upon and as cheating, imo its stupid to admit you cheat even tho its obvious to some. jmo


Yeah especially when u are signed by muscletech and the image of being drug free and relying on their products as a big part of your success is a huge part of your income, you could essentially tarnish ur reputation and no supplement company will come near you, but at the same time maybe they get fed up and guilty about lying to the ones who are not in the know, and bust there ass and spend their hard earned money on ****e but i doubt it lol, i think all top BB's sleep soundly at night safe in the knowledge their drug free image endorsing supplements will keep the cheques dropping htru the letter box lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

boxinmetx said:


> Yeah especially when u are signed by muscletech and the image of being drug free and relying on their products as a big part of your success is a huge part of your income, you could essentially tarnish ur reputation and no supplement company will come near you, but at the same time maybe they get fed up and guilty about lying to the ones who are not in the know, and bust there ass and spend their hard earned money on ****e but i doubt it lol, i think all top BB's sleep soundly at night safe in the knowledge their drug free image endorsing supplements will keep the cheques dropping htru the letter box lol


there also class A top level in usa so no sponsor will stick around a class A drug user, that's in the eyes of the USA not UK.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

boxinmetx said:


> Exactly, although sports science and nutrition has advance, recovery etc is better understood, performance enhancing drugs have a huge part in the records and performance levels of athletes, base ball was almost dead and then suddenly home run records where shattered, players looked beefed up and base ball was saved, american footballers use juice, high school kids use juice to level the playing field and get an edge, in boxing VADA recently signed to test athletes and in the first 3 fights only one fight went ahead and 3 fighters tested positive that would have slipped thru with the usual Olympic (bull****) testing, what takes the **** though is customers are led to believe that if u use a certain supplement you will look like the guys in the adds but only if u use their secret weapon which is never mentioned lol, problem is the general public associate steroids with big muscley guys like bodybuilders and wrestlers but look at lance armstrong, skinny little 9st guys riding bikes around mountains doesn't fit the stereotypical roid user, and that is misleading and sucks, but the other side of the argument is if ur naive enough to believe u wil get to look like arnie form a protein shake then maybe it's tough **** ur wasting ur money


Agree 100% mate. Saw an advert for some daft supplement on the net recently and it showed a before and after shot of the Rock lol. The before was when he'd leaned down for the movies and the after was when he looked like a walking advert for anapolon! This transformation was apparently down to this OTC supplement. And there's plenty of lads out there buying into this bullsh1t and wasting their hard earned money!

It's alot easier to spot aas use in bbers than performance athletes as you said, cos they fit the stereo type of "roid heads" or whatever people call us these days lol. I believe that skinny little cyclist was done for anadrol? Might be wrong on that one but I think that's what it was?

There's certainly aas use amongst professional and Olympic athletes, however it makes me very uncomfortable when I see people pointing the finger at people and saying they're definitely on juice when they have no proof whatsoever. That's just ignorant IMO.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

FWIW Stuey, Jamaica is widely accepted as having the best doping programmes in the world, probably even better than China. Also, they don't test even nearly as frequently as other countries as ''we can't afford to''. Obviously the money is spent elsewhere. Are you up on dope testing practices or just hazarding guesses here? Not trying to be offensive but seriously...do you honestly believe Cutler and Colemans physique can be gotten anywhere near to without AAS? Do you really think Russia, America, China and Germany wouldn't have tried and tested this to death??


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> FWIW Stuey, Jamaica is widely accepted as having the best doping programmes in the world, probably even better than China. Also, they don't test even nearly as frequently as other countries as ''we can't afford to''. Obviously the money is spent elsewhere. Are you up on dope testing practices or just hazarding guesses here? Not trying to be offensive but seriously...do you honestly believe Cutler and Colemans physique can be gotten anywhere near to without AAS? Do you really think Russia, America, China and Germany wouldn't have tried and tested this to death??


Wow!! Yet another person who can't seem to read!! No, I am not up on dope testing practices...why should I? All I have said is I don't like to see people downright accusing athletes of doping(or, in fact, accusing anyone of anything)without proof! I have also said that I doubt you could get a physique like Cutler without aas!! So you're saying I'm wrong? About what exactly? I'm wrong to not accuse people if I don't have proof?

What I also said is we have no way if knowing 100% that Cutler's physique can't be achieved without aas. I would like you to do the following:

1: Show me where I said it is impossible to get these physiques without aas

2: Quote me a case where someone has had the same time, money, resources and nutrition as Cutler and tried to get his physique, but failed. I will consider this as proof that it is 100% physically impossible to do.

3: Show me where I categorically said the likes of Bolt have never taken gear.


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Yeah good points, we will never be able to prove athletes are cheating 100%...i'm pretty much sure juan manuel marquez used juice in his last fight with pacquiao but we will never know, but u can't go accusing them as floyd mayweather found after being sued for accusations of manny using steroids, but as long as customers are willing to spend money on looking or performing better there will always be misleading and plain old ripping ppl off lol


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> I think it's very easy for people to assume that the only reason people are better than us in the sporting arena is access to better drugs...maybe they are just more dedicated and naturally talented? Suppose some people refuse to believe this lol.


Exactly and it is normally the ones with out the work ethic and determination to achieve or try their best and put others achievements down to cheating with out acknowledging that they might be natural and dedicated their life to achieving something, i hate it when every time i'm with someone in the gym, and he/she sees someone better than them they instantly say steroids, not even thinking for a second maybe he has been training consistently for 20 years with out ever missing a meal, ****es me off lol so what if he was , he only looks that way because he put in the effort and the whiner didn't/won't


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

stuey99 said:


> Well, I stand corrected then. Clearly my opinion is just my opinion and totally incorrect. All I can say is this, if you really don't consider telling out and out lies to your mates to be a form of cheating then you have a serious problem.
> 
> You may also want to examine getting your own opinion confused with fact and totally dismissing others opinions as wrong if they happen to disagree with you.


Tellin out and out lies is liein and you would be known as a liar not a cheat

Now competin and breakin rules and regulations to gain an advantage is cheatin

Just wanted to clear that up


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

boxinmetx said:


> Exactly and it is normally the ones with out the work ethic and determination to achieve or try their best and put others achievements down to cheating with out acknowledging that they might be natural and dedicated their life to achieving something, i hate it when every time i'm with someone in the gym, and he/she sees someone better than them they instantly say steroids, not even thinking for a second maybe he has been training consistently for 20 years with out ever missing a meal, ****es me off lol so what if he was , he only looks that way because he put in the effort and the whiner didn't/won't


Exactly mate. There are lads in my gym who don't use steroids and are in better shape than me! They tell me they don't take juice and I believe them. Partly because I have known them for years, but also because in my experience people who accuse people of being liars without proof are generally liars themselves, so they automatically expect the same behaviour from others.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Breda said:


> Tellin out and out lies is liein and you would be known as a liar not a cheat
> 
> Now competin and breakin rules and regulations to gain an advantage is cheatin
> 
> Just wanted to clear that up


Glad you cleared that up. Could you clear something else up for me? Is there any reason why your opinion on this should override the dictionary definitions of cheat. One of which is "to deceive, or lie"!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Breda said:


> Tellin out and out lies is liein and you would be known as a liar not a cheat
> 
> Now competin and breakin rules and regulations to gain an advantage is cheatin
> 
> Just wanted to clear that up


n someone who leads you to believe something that is not true

Synonyms:

beguiler, cheater, deceiver, slicker, trickster

Examples:

Ananias

a habitual liar (after a New Testament character who was struck dead for lying)

Types:

show 40 types...

Type of:

offender, wrongdoer

a person who transgresses moral or civil law


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

stuey99 said:


> Wow!! Yet another person who can't seem to read!! No, I am not up on dope testing practices...why should I? All I have said is I don't like to see people downright accusing athletes of doping(or, in fact, accusing anyone of anything)without proof! I have also said that I doubt you could get a physique like Cutler without aas!! So you're saying I'm wrong? About what exactly? I'm wrong to not accuse people if I don't have proof?
> 
> What I also said is we have no way if knowing 100% that Cutler's physique can't be achieved without aas. I would like you to do the following:
> 
> ...


Whoa now, I didnt say you said anything...I asked a couple of questions and also even stated I wasnt trying to offend you. I most certainly can read and don't believe I misinterpreted you at all either. I just pointed out one or two things I'm aware of and as for whether Cutlers size can or can't be achieved without AAS, I don't believe it can, but you raise a good point, can we say for certain it can't be done without AAS? Well I'm pretty sure it wouldn't be that difficult, even the I.O.C. have standardised acceptable blood levels for all the different hormones and peptides that contribute to gargantuan size like that of Cutler and Coleman and if theyre routinely tested and are above those levels I think it's fair to say it's not possible naturally. Again, I'm not trying to knock a rise out of you dude, just throwing in my tuppence same as yerself.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> Whoa now, I didnt say you said anything...I asked a couple of questions and also even stated I wasnt trying to offend you. I most certainly can read and don't believe I misinterpreted you at all either. I just pointed out one or two things I'm aware of and as for whether Cutlers size can or can't be achieved without AAS, I don't believe it can, but you raise a good point, can we say for certain it can't be done without AAS? Well I'm pretty sure it wouldn't be that difficult, even the I.O.C. have standardised acceptable blood levels for all the different hormones and peptides that contribute to gargantuan size like that of Cutler and Coleman and if theyre routinely tested and are above those levels I think it's fair to say it's not possible naturally. Again, I'm not trying to knock a rise out of you dude, just throwing in my tuppence same as yerself.


This time next year I'm gonna be as big as Cutler you watch!! And I'm doing it natty lol. Na fair play to ya mate, maybe I misunderstood ya there pal...or maybe the roid rage took over lol. On a lighter note, I was out on me bike earlier and some d1ck in a Merc cut me up at a crossroads. Caught him up at some lights, took me helmet off and started attacking his car haha. So yeah, the rage is definitely a factor at the minute haha!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

stuey99 said:


> Glad you cleared that up. Could you clear something else up for me? Is there any reason why your opinion on this should override the dictionary definitions of cheat. One of which is "to deceive, or lie"!


Because liein about steroid use to your gym bud or whoever it may be doesn't make you a cheat it makes you a liar.

Pretty simple really


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Breda said:


> Because liein about steroid use to your gym bud or whoever it may be doesn't make you a cheat it makes you a liar.
> 
> Pretty simple really


Well either way I wouldn't want to be considered to be either!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

stuey99 said:


> This time next year I'm gonna be as big as Cutler you watch!! And I'm doing it natty lol. Na fair play to ya mate, maybe I misunderstood ya there pal...or maybe the roid rage took over lol. On a lighter note, I was out on me bike earlier and some d1ck in a Merc cut me up at a crossroads. Caught him up at some lights, took me helmet off and started attacking his car haha. So yeah, the rage is definitely a factor at the minute haha!!


Dont worry dude, my next question was gonna be, which tren are you using?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> Dont worry dude, my next question was gonna be, which tren are you using?


Hahahaha!! I stay away from that sh1t bro...for obvious reasons lol.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

I hear ya, might be for the best....I got 2 hrs sleep last night, very focused but simply don't have the energy for a good rage at the moment.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

To be honest is there really anyone on this planet who thinks these top pros are natural?

Then again you have the muppets who think if they took steroids they'll be huge like them guys.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

boxinmetx said:


> ...not all are hypocrites and liars denying their use after all


Pity he won't beat Heath this year then, or next for that matter.


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

fastcar_uk said:


> Pity he won't beat Heath this year then, or next for that matter.


do u find phil the most boring, uninspiring c*nt ever, imagine sitting thru his day in the life dvds


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

boxinmetx said:


> do u find phil the most boring, uninspiring c*nt ever, imagine sitting thru his day in the life dvds


Couldnt agree more.

There is more life in a brick wall!


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

stuey99 said:


> Well, I stand corrected then. Clearly my opinion is just my opinion and totally incorrect. All I can say is this, if you really don't consider telling out and out lies to your mates to be a form of cheating then you have a serious problem.
> 
> You may also want to examine getting your own opinion confused with fact and totally dismissing others opinions as wrong if they happen to disagree with you.


I don't lie to anyone sun beam, how can you be cheating if your not in competition or shagging behind someones back? No need to get your thong in a twist! If a m8 asked if you were on steroids it's your choice if you want them to know, telling a white lie isn't like nobbing his mrs lol


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

boxinmetx said:


> do u find phil the most boring, uninspiring c*nt ever, imagine sitting thru his day in the life dvds


Tbh I met Heath at the body power expo last year and he seemed a nice guy.

I'd rather listen to him than Kai green he's like an American version of Chris Eubanks spouting ridiculous crap

And as for Zak Kahn :gun_bandana:


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

LutherLee said:


> I don't lie to anyone sun beam, how can you be cheating if your not in competition or shagging behind someones back? No need to get your thong in a twist! If a m8 asked if you were on steroids it's your choice if you want them to know, telling a white lie isn't like nobbing his mrs lol


Ah, I understand now. Shagging behind someone's back is cheating, but doing other things behind someone's back isn't. Kind of selective that, but whatever keeps you happy sun beam lol. Anyway, had enough if all this, I'm off to untwist me thong.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

This video is old fellas.....


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

cas said:


> This video is old fellas.....


As old as the hills .


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> No, we're on the same page mate...I don't think it's possible either. But do we actually know for a fact it's not possible? I don't think we do.


I think we know it is not possible.


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

LutherLee said:


> I don't lie to anyone sun beam, how can you be cheating if your not in competition or shagging behind someones back? No need to get your thong in a twist! If a m8 asked if you were on steroids it's your choice if you want them to know, telling a white lie isn't like nobbing his mrs lol


There has to be a reason you would lie about it and I don't understand why if this is your mate. If you are going to lie about something as trivial as this, I think you lose credibility and it would be hard for me to believe anything else that would come out of your mouth especially being a mate.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

fastcar_uk said:


> Tbh I met Heath at the body power expo last year and he seemed a nice guy.
> 
> I'd rather listen to him than Kai green he's like an American version of Chris Eubanks spouting ridiculous crap
> 
> And as for Zak Kahn :gun_bandana:


Aw spot on brother... swear on me life, I was only thinking the exact same thing yesterday..Chris Eubank indeed. They like to paint themselves as being above BB'ing, all philosophical and intellectual...WTF like? No-one cares...


----------



## bodybuilder16 (May 27, 2012)

He didnt actually admit to taking gear!!!!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> It wasn't me, it was anyone in his way when he was walking. You know the fans of the sport, people who pay his wages etc. He was walking around with four minders in a square around him and a man out in front announcing he was coming and telling people to move.
> 
> I calmly made the point that he could walk around me the arrogant little tart or I would happily 'speak with him' about his issues in this matter.
> 
> Prob helped I was standing with 6'7 180kgs of Terry Hollands at the time!


There was a guy like this at last years one can't remember his name it was abit east European sounding but he was huge and just strolling round with his buddies expecting people to move out his way n if you didn't then he moved you! What a **** he was


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

bodybuilder16 said:


> He didnt actually admit to taking gear!!!!


lol so saying "if people think using steroids is cheating, then so what, i'm a cheater but i got the edge, and that is why i'm the best" isn't basically admitting it


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

ryda said:


> There was a guy like this at last years one can't remember his name it was abit east European sounding but he was huge and just strolling round with his buddies expecting people to move out his way n if you didn't then he moved you! What a **** he was


It would have been fun y if he tried to that through a small group of short fused 185lb *amatuer* boxers/mma'ists.

Big **** would have learnt that being huge don't mean **** for him to act like that lol, would have just been a bigger target.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

There was a video of Jay admitting Pro steroid use years ago! Not able to stream this in work but Im guessing this is more of a personal confession


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

sprayer said:


> There has to be a reason you would lie about it and I don't understand why if this is your mate. If you are going to lie about something as trivial as this, I think you lose credibility and it would be hard for me to believe anything else that would come out of your mouth especially being a mate.


good job we'd not talking about me then lol. But if a mate asked n you didn't want anyone to know, what choice do you have but fib?


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

LutherLee said:


> good job we'd not talking about me then lol. But if a mate asked n you didn't want anyone to know, what choice do you have but fib?


You could tell a fib but probably look stupid because he would know anyway. I know we are not talking about you.


----------

